# Grid pattern (photoshop tutorial)



## goobimama (May 24, 2005)

A tutorial to help you create a simple grid pattern for your images.

Step 1: Create a new image (5x5 pixel, transparent background)

Step 2: Zoom into the image (1600%). Take your pencil tool and create a border
*img192.echo.cx/img192/2126/grid12wv.gif

Step 3: Go to Edit > Define Pattern and give any name.

Step 4: Open your any image. Create a new layer.

Step 5: Select your Paint Bucket tool (G) and in the options bar set the â€œfillâ€? to â€œpatternâ€?.
*img34.echo.cx/img34/9113/grid45gt.jpg

Step 6: Making sure that your new layer is selected, just click with the gradient tool to paste a grid pattern on the image. Now if you are using a large image, then the grid pattern should be a bit larger. (Instead of a 5x5 pixel pattern, use a larger one like 12x12)

Step 7: Reduce the Opacity of the new layer from the layers palette. 

*For Fading the Grid:*

Step 8: Go to Layer > Add layer Mask > Reveal All.

Step 9: Hit D and then X to set your foreground to white and background to Black. Then, just drag your gradient tool over the half of the image you want the grid to fade into. 

*For Colourising:*

Step 10: Right click on the Layers mask and select â€œApply Layer maskâ€?. 
*img34.echo.cx/img34/7296/grid37sl.jpg
Then, hit Ctrl+U or go to Image> Adjustments> Hue/ Saturation.

Step 11: In the Hue/ Saturation dialog box select â€œcolouriseâ€? and then move the sliders to get your desired colours. Be sure to move the lightness slider or the grid will stay black.

Step 12: Play around with the blend modes of the grid layer to get a multi coloured grid.

My beloved iMac:
*img34.echo.cx/img34/6830/grid20ew.jpg


----------



## shwetanshu (May 24, 2005)

whoot whoot!!! Gr8 work goobi


----------

